# loud bark??



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi :color: 
Does chihuahuas bark a lot? (i know that probably have to do with the temper of the dog)
But if a chihuahua barks is that very loud? I live in a small apartment and i am afraid that my chihuahua will make my neighbors angry if she barks :cussing: ...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

chihuahuas dont have temper if brought up correctly and socialized well - but when they do bark yes they are very loud :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco's bark isn't too lound unless he gets really agitated. You can work with your dog to learn the 'quiet' command and teach them to bark only at a minimum. Good luck!


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Chihuahuas typically aren't "yappy" dogs, unless they weren't raised properly. They are very good watch dogs, and WILL alert you when something unfamiliar approaches their territory that they don't like. ex. Seeing the mailman outside makes Chiquita alert me, kinda cool cause then I know when the mail comes  She knows the "Quiet NOW" command I gave to her, means HUSH your mouth right now! And she will quit barking. I used to live in an apartment with her and none of my neighbors ever complained that she was too loud.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie too only barks when he hears something outside. We always tell him good boy quiet and it usually gets him to stop. Unless he is really riled up :lol:


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dobbie and barking*

Dobbie didn't bark at all for the first month or so. I believe he thought he was on "probation" or "approval" so he was leery of everything. Now, he knows he's the Number 2 person in the household (just him and me unless Wally/dog is visiting) and he believes in protecting the household. He will bark (and it is a loud bark for a small dog) when he hears someone near my front door. It's actually funny to see because he will run to the door, bark once or twice, turn around and come back and stand by me. It's as if he's warned them that he's there and GO AWAY! When he's on the balcony, he will stand and watch people and cars go by, but it's usually quietly, just observing. He's especially funny to watch when he stands at the head of my bed, paws on the headboard, and nose thru the venetian blinds. Just people watching...


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

My chi's bark sounds like a squeaky toy. It's so cute.


----------

